# List of TiVo secrets for Bolt



## buckweet1980 (Sep 17, 2013)

On the older TiVo's there are key sequences that enable/disable certain features..

Is there is a consolidated list for the Bolt? I tried a few that didn't seem to work on the Bolt.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

AFAIK all of the secret key sequences still work on the Bolt. However the issue is that Play-Select enables QuickMode now, so it kind of screws them up. So you either have to do it fast, or do it in live TV where QuickMode isn't available.


----------

